

Show HN: Awesome geek art kickstarter project. - 31reasons
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/anonamister/just-show-up-10-paintings-by-anon-a-mister

======
dragonbonheur
I don't see anything remotely geeky in this but it's kinda nice. Keep going.

------
zoowar
There are starving children who need the money more than you do.

